# Neutering so soon...



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I am adopting my current foster puppy, but the rules to that adoption are he must be neutered by 4 months. I am NO fan of this, but rules are rules. Are there any supplements I can give him to help before and after the neuter? I have never fixed a dog this early and don't want it to cause problems with his development.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never neutered this early; but I just wanted to say he's a cutie!! I "think" neutering early in a small/med size dog is not as troublesome, as in a larger breed. Making sure the growth plates are developed and closed is more of a concern in the larger dogs then the smaller ones. Would it be best in all dogs...sure; but a dog that grows to 50lbs has a lot stress on his long bones than a dog who grows to 100+. 
As for supplements, not sure; but maybe an entry level glucosamine wouldn't hurt?? I know that the Vetri-Science brand called Glycoflex has a Stage 1.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

My dog was neutered around 4 months and he is doing fine! He is 6 years old and I haven't had any problems with his joints. Currently I'm giving him a glucosamine supplement, as I have in the past as well, but he could do without it. For now it isn't crucial. 

What kind of dog is it? I've been hearing about luxating patellas with small dogs lately (under 20 lbs), so it might be a good idea to put him on a glucosamine supplement anyway.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

cattle dog mix. i was thinking about the glucosamine. he will be a hiking dog, so i definitely want his joints healthy! my current hiking girl's hips are sooo bad


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> cattle dog mix. i was thinking about the glucosamine. he will be a hiking dog, so i definitely want his joints healthy! my current hiking girl's hips are sooo bad


*I have a cattle dog mix! BEST DOG EVER!!!!* What kind of dog is your other dog? My dog has the healthiest joints I've seen lately. So many dogs are tearing crutiate ligaments and have hip displaysia all around us, but at almost 6 years old my guy is still going strong. With all the turning, flipping and running into things he's done over the years he's scared me a couple times, so be prepared for that, a glucosamine supplement wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

my other girl is a lab/husky cross. Her hips are getting awful and she is only 6 years old  this little pup will have to replace her once she is retired from hiking...although I can't imagine going on a trip without my girl with me! Hopefully with some painkillers she can continue to go with me! 
I am extremely excited to have a cattle dog cross! I have a purebred aussie that is sooo smart, I expect him to be similar in intelligence!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner was neutered at 14 weeks. Super early but it was required by the rescue. I understand it but I prefer it later. He is doing just fine.

I'm not sure about supplements.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I had to talk and plead really hard with a neighbour across the road who was in the midst of choosing a goldendoodle puppy. She was thinking of a male, but wanted to neurter him at 7 weeks old. And, yes, that is SEVEN weeks old. Because you see, the dog then won't lift their leg to pee and she wanted a male that squated like a female. Thankfully, for all concerned, she ended up getting a female and held off until she was 6 months old before speying. I can understand why the rescues force you to neuter of course, but it is such a shame that proven responsible owners can't persuade them to let the neutering hold off until the dog is fully are developed.
And yes, blue heelers and heeler mixes are the best dogs in the world. No doubt about it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I had to talk and plead really hard with a neighbour across the road who was in the midst of choosing a goldendoodle puppy. She was thinking of a male, but wanted to neurter him at 7 weeks old. And, yes, that is SEVEN weeks old. Because you see, the dog then won't lift their leg to pee and she wanted a male that squated like a female. Thankfully, for all concerned, she ended up getting a female and held off until she was 6 months old before speying. I can understand why the rescues force you to neuter of course, but it is such a shame that proven responsible owners can't persuade them to let the neutering hold off until the dog is fully are developed.
> And yes, blue heelers and heeler mixes are the best dogs in the world. No doubt about it.


That's interesting about the male leg lifting which I know is a learned behaviour. Stanley wasn't neutered until his 5th birthday (what a fab present!) a week before we got him, and he has never lifted his leg, even though he lived with other greyhounds, but squats rather like a female, although he doesn't squat quite as far as female dogs I have observed. Karen Becker I think? was talking about why we don't sterilise our dogs instead of completely removing the reproductive organs as it would be less stressful for the animal and recovery would be quicker. When Stanley was neutered they could only find one testicle and the vet apparently searched for an hour to find the other one, which he never did but we decided not to test for testosterone after 4 months and the possibility of operating again, as far as we are concerned he has been de-sexed. Although my vet told me if he has a retained testicle somewhere in his stomach cavity there is a slight elevation in probability of cancer. We decided that if the vet couldn't find the second testicle then he probably doesn't have one!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

If it's a huge concern, just ask if they will do a vasectomy instead. But, I've seen MANY dogs get neutered at a young age, and they turn out just fine.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I had to talk and plead really hard with a neighbour across the road who was in the midst of choosing a goldendoodle puppy. She was thinking of a male, but wanted to neurter him at 7 weeks old. And, yes, that is SEVEN weeks old. Because you see, the dog then won't lift their leg to pee and she wanted a male that squated like a female. Thankfully, for all concerned, she ended up getting a female and held off until she was 6 months old before speying. I can understand why the rescues force you to neuter of course, but it is such a shame that proven responsible owners can't persuade them to let the neutering hold off until the dog is fully are developed.
> And yes, blue heelers and heeler mixes are the best dogs in the world. No doubt about it.


My dog does both, but he does LOVE to lift his leg, LOL!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a feeling, with this little man's ego, he will lift his leg no matter what age he is neutered at! Thankfully, he is the only male in the household, so I am hoping he won't learn the behavior and kill all of my bushes, lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer dogs that lift their legs to pee. Less yellow on the lawn.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I prefer dogs that lift their legs to pee. Less yellow on the lawn.


This is true, because Stanley squats we have yellow patches all over our lawn whereas my inlaws uneutered male lifts his leg all the time mainly on shrubs, bushes and trees and they have a beautiful green back garden....but you do have to make sure you wash all the herbs and veges that happen to be on the edges of the garden.


----------

